

The American Experiment - absconditus
http://www.edweek.org/ew/articles/1995/09/06/01postma.h15.html

======
pasbesoin
> The American Constitution is not a catechism but a hypothesis.

That is a very catchy line. I enjoyed reading this, even if at the start I was
wishing for a bit more of a top down / newspaper style construction. But it
works, once you get a bit further into it.

